# Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss



## BlackIFlag (4. November 2015)

*Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

hey ihr, hab grade mein headset an den pc angeschlossen plötzlich diese meldung. die kabel waren anscheinend falsch zusammen, wie auch immer (ist provisorisch repariert war anscheinend nicht anständig isoliert).

kann es sein das irgendetwas kaputt gegangen ist? usb anschluss geht soweit headset auch wieder.


----------



## Superwip (4. November 2015)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

"Stromüberspannung"? Was soll denn das sein? Vermutlich eine besonders gelungene Übersetzung aus dem chinesischen...

na ja wahrscheinlich ist ein Überstrom gemeint. Da ja anscheinend noch alles funktioniert ist wohl nichts kaputt geworden, anscheinend hat dein Mainboard gute Schutzmechanismen.


----------



## BlackIFlag (4. November 2015)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

also brauch ich mir keine gedanken machen das irgendwas abgeraucht ist? pc läuft einwandfrei... hoffe es bleibt so


----------



## Eulenspiegel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

Wenn es nur Provisorisch repariert ist ist eventuell ein Kurzschluss schuld. DieAudio Kabel sind ja in der regel in einer einzigen Ummantelung verdrillt und zum isolieren nur lackiert, wenn da was kaputt geht gibts halt nen Kurzen.


----------



## BlackIFlag (4. November 2015)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

kann man das irgendwie überprüfen ob der pc in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden ist? wie gesagt läuft ohne probleme selbst der besagte usb anschluss geht noch


----------



## Eulenspiegel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

Ja, damit hast du doch den Beweis das nichts passiert ist, im schlimmsten Fall brennt der Controller durch. Wenn es aber funktioniert kann es das nicht sein.


----------



## BlackIFlag (4. November 2015)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

ok gut, danke da bin ich beruhigt. werde das headset jetzt mal anständig isolieren


----------



## Eulenspiegel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

Dran denken auch die einzelnen Drähte zu isolieren.


----------



## BlackIFlag (4. November 2015)

*AW: Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss*

jap hab ich mit kleinen gummischläuchen gemacht. 

danke für eure hilfe


----------

